# How do i make extra cash by selling wild pigeons?



## 5lemajam

I'm looking to sell wild farm pigeons. I'm just starting out and I'm only looking to make a couple extra dollars not a living. How do I go about finding people to buy?


----------



## DAK1

Why would you want to sell wild pigeons? Not to start problems but its just as easy to breed and sell fancy pigeons like fantails,rollers or just decent no pedigree homers as it is wild pigeons.If they are living well and are not creating a problem then I would not harass them and let them be JMO


----------



## kingdizon

DAK1 said:


> Why would you want to sell wild pigeons? Not to start problems but its just as easy to breed and sell fancy pigeons like fantails,rollers or just decent no pedigree homers as it is wild pigeons.If they are living well and are not creating a problem then I would not harass them and let them be JMO


I agree. Its easier too to just sell racers or rollers. Sounds like a hustle to me, no offense intended


----------



## John_D

Wondering, too, why anyone would have a *good* reason to even buy 'wild' pigeons anyway.


----------



## Dima

I am sorry, but wild pigeons are wild pigeons; should not live in captivity.
Who would buy wild pigeons? Unless are used for the wrong reasons. And that's cruel.


----------



## spirit wings

Some use them for training dogs, the feral pigeons will just fly back to where they were caught anyway most likely. Best to leave them alone as they have mates and probably babies in the nest to feed. If they have a good food source they will thrive where they are and multiply.


----------



## Jaye

I think a moderator should close or delete this thread, IMHO. Capturing and selling Ferals, and conversations regarding, isn't particularly moral nor humane, nor is providing information on how to do it what this Forum is about.

SW, perhaps you should edit your post above so as not to give this guy any ideas....


----------



## Jay3

Well maybe we can get him to see that it isn't a good idea. Closing the thread won't do that. I agree with Jaye about the other comment.


----------



## almondman

5lemajam said:


> I'm looking to sell wild farm pigeons. I'm just starting out and I'm only looking to make a couple extra dollars not a living. How do I go about finding people to buy?


Who are you looking to sell to? What market are you thinking about? Before we give you any more answers to your question(s) you should be aware that this is a pigeon friendly forum and that we frown on selling birds to anyone that doesn't have the best interests of the birds at heart. Any future replies to your thread may depend on how you answer our questions. 

You have already been given several very good reasons as to why taking and/or selling wild pigeons is a bad idea.


----------



## John_D

The poster has requested that his membership be de-activated, so the thread may as well be closed anyway.


----------

